# N i e number ??????



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi we are just in the process of buying in spain (murcia) and relize we need are nie 
number and thought that we could come over and sort it all out straight away but just been informed that we might have to wait 20 days for it to come through 

only have a week to sort everything out 

any advise would be welcome 

thanks sam


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Depends where you are for an NIE. It can be issued same day but you have a hell of a queue to stand in at some places


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi we are just in the process of buying in spain (murcia) and relize we need are nie
> number and thought that we could come over and sort it all out straight away but just been informed that we might have to wait 20 days for it to come through
> 
> only have a week to sort everything out
> ...


yes, a NIE can take a while to come through - especially in August when a lot of offices all but close


have you actually been to the office to apply for the number?

unfortunately I don't think there's a lot you can do about it - are you actually at 'completion' stage?

did no-one tell you before now that you need a NIE to buy a house?


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

where you moving in Murcia?

I would try and contact the city or town hall.

or go to

Fees Calculator

I don't know if that link is correct, just one I found via google.

I got mine when I used to live with my parents out there as did my fella.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crc said:


> where you moving in Murcia?
> 
> I would try and contact the city or town hall.
> 
> ...


I doubt very much they could get a NIE any more quickly than getting one yourself - if the OP is here they can do no better than getting to the office & applying in person



& it's FREE!!!


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi yes we was aware we needed one but things have moved on quite quickly i notice that there are places that advertise doing for you in one day but they are very very expensive it think


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Depends where you are for an NIE. It can be issued same day but you have a hell of a queue to stand in at some places


Got ours in an hour......but it was December, just before Christmas. 
The office operated a very civilised system - only fifty numbered tickets were issued. 
We got Residencia at the same time.
Unbelievably hassle-free compared to some EU member states.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

itsshreck said:


> hi yes we was aware we needed one but things have moved on quite quickly i notice that there are places that advertise doing for you in one day but they are very very expensive it think


I have a feeling you need to be there in person....when we went there were people who had paid gestors (I presume) to accompany them. Total waste of money. They weren't allowed to queue jump (as their hirers had hoped) and the officials spoke English and German.
I think it cost us 20 euros each - we had to trot down to a nearby bank with some sort of document which they stamped and we had to take back in order to get our NIE and Residencia.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You have to go to an Oficina de Extranjeros in a major city police station. The town hall does not issue them.

A list of them cam be found here
.: Ministerio del Interior (España) - Oficinas de extranjeros :.

If you tell them you need it urgently I'm sure they will do their best to help you. Contrary to popular mythology Spanish bureaucrats are usually very helpful, especially if you are in difficulty.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi yes we was aware we needed one but things have moved on quite quickly i notice that there are places that advertise doing for you in one day but they are very very expensive it think


If things have progressed faster than you & the other party anticipated just apply normally for your NIE. If you are being pressed to complete quickly (or else) then step back and ask yourself the question, why the urgency. 

PS I got my NIE in Feb and when I came to complete on my purchase in June the notario couldn't find my number on the official register, so the completion was suspended till the matter was clarified. I received my NIE in Antequera but my gestor had to go to Cordoba to sort things out. You would have thought that issuing an NIE would have been synonymous with it being included on the official register.


----------



## Mtez (Aug 24, 2010)

*Free and fast through Polaris World*

Hi, I got my NIE number in two days through Polaris World, and spent no more than 5 minutes. There is a freelance guy working for them, and he did jump the queue. Next day I was given my NIE number in the notary's office. He gave me his card "nienumber.es". I didn't have to pay a single penny, as the company did.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Mtez said:


> Hi, I got my NIE number in two days through Polaris World, and spent no more than 5 minutes. There is a freelance guy working for them, and he did jump the queue. Next day I was given my NIE number in the notary's office. He gave me his card "nienumber.es". I didn't have to pay a single penny, as the company did.




hi thanks for that


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*not working*



Mtez said:


> Hi, I got my NIE number in two days through Polaris World, and spent no more than 5 minutes. There is a freelance guy working for them, and he did jump the queue. Next day I was given my NIE number in the notary's office. He gave me his card "nienumber.es". I didn't have to pay a single penny, as the company did.


hi just tried the site you said but it wont find it on the web !!!!!!!!!!!

nienumber.es


----------



## Mtez (Aug 24, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi just tried the site you said but it wont find it on the web !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nienumber.es


Itsshreck, try to write in the navigation bar: nienumber.es


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do Polaris world still exist??? Can you get NIEs over the internet? Are they free???? From what I know, these days NIEs and residencias are issued on the same certificate and have to be obtained from the local national police station??????????? and it takes an hours or so!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mtez (Aug 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> Do Polaris world still exist??? Can you get NIEs over the internet? Are they free???? From what I know, these days NIEs and residencias are issued on the same certificate and have to be obtained from the local national police station??????????? and it takes an hours or so!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Well, I bought my property in Hacenda Riquelme in April, and their headquarters are open.  I didn't apply for anything through the Internet, PW sent me the forms by post. By the time I arrived I just had to show my pass and collect my NIE (and as Stravinsky said the queue was quite long).

I only have an NIE number, my parents have NIE number and a residence document (green paper), it is not the same document!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mtez said:


> Well, I bought my property in Hacenda Riquelme in April, and their headquarters are open.  I didn't apply for anything through the Internet, PW sent me the forms by post. By the time I arrived I just had to show my pass and collect my NIE (and as Stravinsky said the queue was quite long).
> 
> I only have an NIE number, my parents have NIE number and a residence document (green paper), it is not the same document!!!


yes, if you are resident in Spain the NIE is issued when you sign on to the resident's list if you don't already have one


but of course you can get a NIE without being resident


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In Murcia it always used to be that gestorias could not apply for nie's in july & august due to 'vacations' . If you needed one ,as we did , you had to apply in person & it took 15 days. this was before the dual cert; in the days of the tarjeta de residencia.


----------

